# pfirewall.log unter Windows



## Hemmie (11. Juni 2010)

Hallöchen,

der Provider, bei dem ich einen Mietserver angemietet habe teilte mir auf meine Nachfrage der Sicherheit mit, dass es keinerlei Aktion von mir bedarf.
Das Netzwerk sei hinreichend gesichert.

Nun habe ich gerade eben die Sicherheitsprotokollierung der Firewall aktiviert; in nichtmal 10 Minuten ist die Logdatei auf sage und schreibe 4 MB angewachsen.

Mag sich mal jemand von euch einen Teil des Logs anschauen und mir mitteilen, ob ich ein Sicherheitsproblem habe? Würde dann eben einen Auszug des Logs posten.

OS Windows Server 2003


Danke und viele Grüße,

Boris


----------



## Bratkartoffel (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ein großes Logfile ist nicht unbedingt ein Zeichen eines Angriffs. Je nach Einstellung, was geloggt werden soll, können da auch Debug- oder Informationsmeldungen stehen.
Bitte poste mal einen Ausschnitt (30-40 Zeilen).

Gruß
BK


----------



## Hemmie (11. Juni 2010)

2010-06-11 13:41:26 OPEN UDP 87.106.36.xx 82.180.24.xx 37145 54038 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:26 OPEN UDP 87.106.36.xx 89.160.37.xx 40000 26305 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:26 OPEN UDP 87.106.36.xx 78.50.61.xx 40000 19616 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:26 OPEN UDP 87.106.36.xx 78.37.181.xx 40000 53789 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 OPEN UDP 87.106.36.xx 188.114.48.xx 40000 58717 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 OPEN TCP 87.106.36.xx 78.138.170.xx 3448 24356 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 OPEN TCP 87.106.36.xx 188.162.197.xx 3449 59039 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 OPEN UDP 87.106.36.xx 86.173.163.xx 37145 16458 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE TCP 87.106.36.xx 193.219.56.xx 40000 55693 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 60.54.10.xx 40000 16001 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 124.167.240.xx 40000 12641 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 85.65.156.xx 37145 44316 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 78.129.149.xx 37145 41679 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 123.204.168.xx 40000 16001 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 83.84.125.xx 37145 36640 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 83.148.85.xx 37145 15725 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 71.174.27.xx 37145 41131 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 188.92.233.xx 37145 5287 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 78.88.20.xx 37145 22298 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 93.42.26.xx 37145 33817 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 174.100.251.xx 37145 26452 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 83.85.198.xx 37145 4138 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 89.146.139.xx 37145 38521 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 92.232.6.xx 37145 47485 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 87.118.166.xx 37145 35662 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 111.250.168.xx 37145 62271 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 123.240.23.xx 40000 16001 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 83.81.145.xx 37145 31540 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 213.108.20.xx 40000 46463 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 82.17.231.xx 37145 47341 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 87.106.42.xx 37145 9101 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 83.215.61.xx 37145 19698 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 69.166.173.xx 37145 43751 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 137.189.139.xx 37145 6459 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 140.113.75.xx 37145 33750 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 83.97.167.xx 37145 25083 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 79.132.3.xx 37145 7069 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 82.1.159.xx 37145 38786 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 212.8.163.xx 37145 49645 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 61.63.100.xx 40000 22206 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 203.153.205.xx 37145 45009 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 118.168.12.xx 37145 29193 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 98.151.9.xx 37145 13969 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 78.154.130.xx 37145 18019 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 84.112.118.xx 37145 32857 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 71.87.189.1xx 11 37145 10306 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 92.32.25.xx 37145 49922 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 70.73.81.xx 37145 2219 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 78.49.114.xx 37145 52102 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 83.114.246.xx 37145 23200 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 112.198.214.xx 37145 34876 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx 82.181.212.xx 37145 58816 - - - - - - - - -
2010-06-11 13:41:27 CLOSE UDP 87.106.36.xx  76.111.34.xx 37145 41700 - - - - - - - - -


----------



## port29 (11. Juni 2010)

```
cat /etc/services | grep 87
# private       87/tcp                          # any private terminal link
# private       87/udp
```

Also ich würde mich mal mit dem System etwas näher beschäftigen und zumindest mal prüfen, ob die Kiste noch sauber ist oder nicht


----------



## Hemmie (11. Juni 2010)

Hast du überlesen, dass es sich um eine Windows Hupe handelt? Mit cat komme ich da sicher nicht weit ;-)

Kleines Edit.

Habe mal DNS request über TCP und DNS request über UDP (sowie diverse von Plesk geöffneten Ports) über die erweiterten Netzwerbverbindungseinstellungen abgeschaltet, nu' is Ruhe im Karton ;-)


----------



## port29 (11. Juni 2010)

Hemmie hat gesagt.:


> Hast du überlesen, dass es sich um eine Windows Hupe handelt? Mit cat komme ich da sicher nicht weit ;-)



Nee, habe ich nicht. Mir ging es einfach nur darum zu verstehen, welche Dienste überhaupt auf dem Port 87 laufen können. Bzw. welcher Service den Port Standardmäßig verwendet.


----------



## Hemmie (11. Juni 2010)

Wie kommst du auf Port 87?


----------

